# Warum/Wozu benutzt ihr Gentoo _nicht_?

## think4urs11

Naturgemäß geht diese Frage an alle die mehrere PC/OS benutzen oder zumindest Dualboot.

Welche Gründe habt ihr die _gegen_ den Einsatz von Gentoo sprechen?

Wo sind die Lücken, die fehlenden Funktionalitäten?

Was funktioniert einfach gar nicht?

Hindern euch Firmenvorgaben oder andere Sachzwänge am Einsatz?

Hat $Frau es so entschieden?

Woran müssen die Devs feilen, welche Programme fehlen komplett?

etc.

Beispiel:

Als Firewall darf es nicht eingesetzt werden weil Firmenrichtlinien hier auf $Hersteller-A oder $Hersteller-B festnageln; no way out.

$Manager hat entschieden statt Squidproxies auf Linuxbasis lieber Appliances von Hersteller X zu nutzen.

Die Subbamega-prima-Cam von Hotschiyamahonda setzt zwingend einen DRM/TPM-Treiber für XP voraus und ohne diese kann ich meinen Job als Fotograf nicht machen.

Meine Frau/Freundin/Geliebte besteht auf ihrer täglichen Dröhnung Teletubbies und die laufen leider nur mit Flash 9 und Active X.

Es soll(te) hier nicht um Grundsatzdiskussion über das für und Wider eines grafischen Installers oder das Problem 'compile or not' gehen sondern um die Dinge die nach der Installation stören, fehlen, klemmen ganz allgemein.

Auch ein 'in Version X von Programm Y geht bla nicht' ist nicht das Thema, eher schon etwas wie 'das Handling von externen Wechselmedien ist noch viel zu unbequem im Vergleich zu XP' oder oder oder

----------

## mrsteven

zum Spielen: Die ati-drivers sind schlicht und ergreifend zu unstabil, der r300-Treiber für meine Mobility Radeon ist zu langsam.

MiniDisc und Linux geht auch nicht, hier hilft mir nur noch der Analogausgang der Soundkarte...

Beides aber Dinge, mit denen ich notfalls leben kann... Sonst fehlt mir nichts...  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

naja, nur zum cs ab und an mal gegen freunde spielen, kann ichs nicht nutzen.

wenn ich mal lust auf ne runde quake habe, sieht das schon anders aus...da ich aber fast nicht mehr spiele, wirds eigentlich immer genutzt.

----------

## dave87

-Fehlende Laptopfunktionstastenerkennung bei einigen Laptops.

-Und zum Zocken muss halt Win herhalten. (Immer dieses Gebastel mit wine, und als ich es zuletzt mal wieder drauf hatte war es auch nicht sonderlich schnell)

-Ausserdem ist es am Anfang nicht gerade einfach mit nicht allzuguten Englischkenntnissen nen Kernel richtig einzustellen*, und mir persönlich fehlte am Anfang meiner Gentoo Zeit auch nen Systemkonfigurationsprogramm (Hatte dann u.a. Webmin genommen).

Aber davon abgesehn hab ich keine Gründe gegen Gentoo  :Smile:  (läuft hier auf Homeserver und 2 Laptops).

*hat aber dank der vielen, guten Howtos doch geklappt

----------

## return13

Benutz auf meinem Arm (Slug) debian, da es mitm Crosscompilieren nicht klappen wollte, und die Packtete selbst auf nem 133/266 MHz Rechner Compilieren zu lassen war mir einfach zu Zeitintensiv....

----------

## chrib

Auf der Arbeit wurde entschieden, dass für bestimmte Rechner SLES9 einzusetzen ist, da man hier ja Herstellersupport bekommt.

Privat muss ich ab und an Windows booten, um Änderungen an den Einstellungen der Telefonanlage durchzuführen. Die Software gibt es leider nur für Windows. Kurioserweise läuft auf der Telefonanlage ein Linuxsystem, man kann sogar den Syslogd auslesen, aber für den Rest benötigt man leider die Windowssoftware.

----------

## bbgermany

da ich aktiver GuildWars und WarRock zocker bin, wine/cedega einfach auf dauer nur mist ist (z.B. fehlende Texturen bei Figuren, ständige Crashs zum Desktop ohne, dass die Auflösung auf Default zurückzustellen etc) verwende ich ein Dual-Boot-Setup. Das gilt aber eigentlich nur Zuhause für den Desktop. Die Media-Station (siehe Signatur), läuft nur mit Gentoo und MythTV.

Auf Arbeit ist es mir überlassen, was ich nehem. Hauptsächlich aber Gentoo, da der Notes Client ja nun auch unter Linux funktioniert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze gentoo nicht

zum Spielen - da reicht wine einfach nicht, und die paar Spiele, die ich spiele, brauchen unbedingt Windows,

auf dem Rechner meiner Frau - die hat seit Ewigkeiten SuSE, kennt das, mag das, und will nichts anderes (weil sie nicht der Basteltyp ist, der ewig und drei Tage kompilieren und konfigurieren will, sondern lediglich ein stabiles System zum Arbeiten braucht).

----------

## deejay

Ich nutze gentoo nicht zum spielen. Es funktioniert zwar manchmal auch mit Wine, aber auch nicht wirklich gut -> von daher Dual Boot

Aber ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden. 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## dakjo

Es fehlt alles im Buisnessbereich. z.B. eine komplette "funktionierende" WAWI/Buchhaltung/ANBU/etc. und ich gleube nicht das SAP fuer ein zwei Mann Unternehmen geeignet ist.

Verteite Kalender die sich auf jedes Device syncen lassen ala Exchange und Hotsync. Es gibt zwar lösungen die allerdings a)zu speziell b)zu teuer sind c)nicht wirklich in beiden Welten funktionieren.

Ansonsten Just Linux. Auch zum spielen. Enemy-Territory reicht mir als Egoshooter vollkommend aus.

----------

## monade

1. Handy-Software: für die Standarddinge (Kontaktverwaltung, SMS-Speicherung,usw.) gibts zwar ein paar Programme, aber spätestens bei speziellerer Software (bei mir zB Firmware-Flash-Software, Programm zum Erstellen von Bluetooth-Fernbedienungs-Profilen fürs Handy) gibts keinen Ausweg mehr -> Windows

2. Partitionierung: okay, ich bin da nicht up2date, aber vor 2 Jahren gab es als graphisches Partitionierungsprogramm eigentlich nur qparted, und das hatte damals einen Bug, weswegen es bei mir nicht lief.. und ich liebe den Acronis Disk Creator. Sowohl die Möglichkeit direkt im Acronis-Bootloader zu partitionieren, als auch die andere Möglichkeit "Partitionierung festlegen, Neustart, vor dem eigentlichen Windows-Booten läuft dann die Partitionierung..". Sowas gibt es unter Linux soweit ich sehe nicht.

3. Age of Empires (2!) spielen  :Wink: 

4. Um massenhaft Files aus einem beliebigen Audio-Format in mein gewünschtes Format zu konvertieren. Da gibts unter Windows den genialen Gx::Transcoder. Und unter Linux?? Irgendwelche dubiosen mplayer-Skripte, die aber nur für je ein Format funktionieren.

5. Selten boote ich auch Windows, um zum Beispiel mit dem neuen IE7 meine Websites zu testen.. 

to be continued  :Sad: 

----------

## dakjo

 *monade wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> 5. Selten boote ich auch Windows, um zum Beispiel mit dem neuen IE7 meine Websites zu testen.. 
> 
> to be continued 

 

Für solche zwecke kann ich nur vmware-workstation/server empfehlen.

----------

## monade

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für solche zwecke kann ich nur vmware-workstation/server empfehlen.

 

Um ehrlich zu sein, das meinte ich mit "Windows booten"  :Smile: 

Edit: ansonsten, für IE6 kann man gar nicht genug

http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html

empfehlen.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Bei mir sind es folgende Sachen:

1. LAN-Partys... Die Spiele, die dort gespielt werden, laufen nun mal nur auf Windows...

1.1. Es ist einen neuen Punkt nicht wert, da "Spiele" schon genannt wurden: Für manche Spiele brauche ich auch noch Windows (ATM "Maple Story" und die Faces of War Demo)

2. Mein Handy: Ich habe ein Sony Ericsson K300i. ObexFTP SOLLTE eigentlich gehen, tut es aber nicht richtig. Ausserdem fehlt mir die BAUD-Einstellung (immerhin kann mein Handy bis ~400k BAUD).

Es kann sein, dass es noch einen dritten Punkt gibt, aber mehr fällt mir ATM nun mal nicht ein  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Ich nutze Gentoo nicht für meinen Router, da ich pf besser als iptables finde. Ok, ich könnte Gentoo x86_fbsd benutzen, aber da wart ich lieber noch bis es ausgereifter ist, bzw. bis alle benötigten Pakete auch für x86_fbsd getestet und demaskiert sind.

Ich habe noch einen "Server" der an sich nur dazu dient, einen Desktop per nx bereitzustellen (für 333MHz Laptop und von unterwegs) der lief bis vor kurzem unter Ubuntu, weil ich ihn eigentlich zum Arbeiten und nich zum basteln haben wollte. Aber bestimmte Pakete gabs gar nicht oder nur in niedrigen Versionen, so dass ich ihn lieber nach Gentoo migriert habe, als dort "rumzufrickeln".

----------

## slick

- Spiele ... z.B. Sims2 für $Frau und einige andere... da der PC von $Frau die beste Grafikkarte hat muß er als Dualboot herhalten, denn ich kann nicht ständig an ihrem Rechner sitzen und mit wine und Co. experimentieren (und das ist es leider noch zu oft), zumindest für alles was nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat bootet $Frau Gentoo, denn in Gentoo wird der Netzwerkarte eine andere MAC zugewiesen, denn ohne die bekommt der Rechner vom DHCP sonst nur eine für nach draußen gesperrte IP, also Windows ist somit "offline" und Gentoo "online"

- ansonsten habe ich kein Windows auf meinen Rechnern, nur Gentoo, allerdings für folgende Sachen wird (gelegentlich) die Win-Installation von $Frau mißbraucht

-- Datenrettung von Platten/USB-Sticks

-- für Wechseldatenträger von Freunden wenn es wirklich mal sehr schnell gehen muß

-- Webseitentests unter MSIE

-- manche Software für den Pocket PC (Handy) bekommt man nur als msi

-- und nicht zu vergessen bzw. zu unterschätzen: Windows als "Support" Plattform wenn mal wieder einer der Freunde anruft und irgendwelche Probleme damit hat. Da kann man dann schnell nachschauen wo was war und ihm Schritt für Schritt alles erklären...

-- sehr selten austesten von (Win-) Software weil wiedermal ein Freund eine Empfehlung möchte

-- sehr selten Grafik-/Video-/SoundbearbeitungLast edited by slick on Fri Sep 15, 2006 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe meine Leben so ausgerichtet, daß ich eben nur Dinge mit meinem privaten Rechner mache, die unter Linux laufen. Windows ist schon lange nicht mehr drauf. Mental betrachtet kann man das soo sagen:

Windows == Arbeit, Beruf, Quälerei, Verpflichtungen, Einschränkung, Kompromiss, Schwere, Atemnot, Freier Fall ..

Linux == Spaß, Freizeit, Fun, Sonne, Hobby, Passion, Effizienz, reine Luft, Leichtigkeit, Flug eines Vogels ..

Also für mich bedeuten die BS auch eine symbolische Trennung zwischen Job und Freizeit. Mein Freundin benutzt ab und zu noch Win, aber eher selten. Mein Sohn (3 Jahre) benutzt nur Linux/KDE, wenn er Win sieht, das motzt er was das Zeug hält und verliert nach kurzer Zeit das Interesse.

-Erdie

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Sohn (3 Jahre) benutzt nur Linux/KDE, wenn er Win sieht, das motzt er was das Zeug hält und verliert nach kurzer Zeit das Interesse. 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> also Windows ist somit "offline" und Gentoo "online" 

 

So kann man Leute auch den Umstieg erleichtern  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## return13

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  Mein Sohn (3 Jahre) benutzt nur Linux/KDE, wenn er Win sieht, das motzt er was das Zeug hält und verliert nach kurzer Zeit das Interesse.
> 
> 

 

gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber ich finde das man Kinder auch zu früh an die Technik führen kann... bin eher der Mensch der Kindern eine Kindheit und soziale Kontakte mit anderen Kindern bieten will, anstatt ihm schon mit 3 die unterschiede verschiedener OS beizubringen... - nicht falsch verstehen, jedoch find ich es halt bedenklich...

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

auch ich nutze Windows:

- Zum Syncen meines PPCs. Da geht zwar auch synce etc., aber ich sehe es gar nicht ein, warum ich auf Umleute verzichten sollte. Neue Kontakte füge ich dann per vcard ins Adressbuch ein.

- Corel Draw! Ich hab schon so oft (und auch soo lange) versucht, das mit wine hinzufummeln, es will einfach nicht klappen. Und da ich Corel immerhin schon seit Version 4.0 nutze, habe ich gar keine Lust mehr, mich umzugewöhnen.

- Quark Xpress.

- Minidisc (s.o.)

- Magix Fotos auf DVD (o.ä.). Ich halte ja sonst gar nichts von Magix, aber das Programm ist einfach nur klasse.

- Zocken! Dies ist eigentlich der einzige Grund, Windows zu booten, den Rest mache ich über vmware.

 *return13 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*    Mein Sohn (3 Jahre) benutzt nur Linux/KDE, wenn er Win sieht, das motzt er was das Zeug hält und verliert nach kurzer Zeit das Interesse.
> 
>  
> 
> gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber ich finde das man Kinder auch zu früh an die Technik führen kann... bin eher der Mensch der Kindern eine Kindheit und soziale Kontakte mit anderen Kindern bieten will, anstatt ihm schon mit 3 die unterschiede verschiedener OS beizubringen... - nicht falsch verstehen, jedoch find ich es halt bedenklich...

 

Hmm, ich finde nicht, dass er irgendwas dazu gesagt hat, dass er seinem Sohn Unterschiede aufgezeigt hat.

Ich finde es auch nicht verkehrt, Kinder so früh an die Technik zu gewöhnen. Mein Vater hat mich auch mit 4 Jahren vor den PC gesetzt. Allerdings wurde immer darauf geachtet, was ich denn da so mache und Programme musste ich immer selber installieren/starten (da fallen mir doch immer die schönen DOS-Bootdisketten ein, damit man genug des 640KB-Speichers frei hatte  :Laughing:  ). Dadurch haben meine sozialen Kontakte merklich nicht gelitten - ich bin viel mehr zum Zocken immer zu meinen Kumpels gefahren - die hatten schon nen (Super)-NES  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> - Corel Draw! Ich hab schon so oft (und auch soo lange) versucht, das mit wine hinzufummeln, es will einfach nicht klappen. Und da ich Corel immerhin schon seit Version 4.0 nutze, habe ich gar keine Lust mehr, mich umzugewöhnen.

 

Mit 

```
app-emulation/wine-0.9.10  USE="X arts jpeg ncurses truetype -alsa -cups -debug -esd -gif -glut -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -opengl -oss -scanner -xml"
```

lief CorelDraw 8 und 9 ohne auffällige Probleme. Einfach unter wine die Setup.exe aufrufen. Hatte es aber nicht sehr lange drauf. Nur rein interessehalber weil ichs vor Jahren auch mal benutzt hatte.

----------

## Keepoer

Ja,

Corel 9 habs auch mal für Linux. Allerdings nutze ich mitlerweile 12  :Wink:  Auch mit 11 war da schon nichts mehr zu machen. Ich hatte zwar n paar Tips etc gefunden, womit man es zum Laufen bekommen sollte, aber da hat nichts geklappt...

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

MfG

----------

## Erdie

 *return13 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*    Mein Sohn (3 Jahre) benutzt nur Linux/KDE, wenn er Win sieht, das motzt er was das Zeug hält und verliert nach kurzer Zeit das Interesse.
> 
>  
> 
> gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber ich finde das man Kinder auch zu früh an die Technik führen kann... bin eher der Mensch der Kindern eine Kindheit und soziale Kontakte mit anderen Kindern bieten will, anstatt ihm schon mit 3 die unterschiede verschiedener OS beizubringen... - nicht falsch verstehen, jedoch find ich es halt bedenklich...

 

Da stimme ich mit Dir überein. Mein Sohn war jedoch den ganzen Tag in der Kinderkrippe (jetzt Kindergarten) und wenn ich abends manchmal vor dem Rechner gesessen habe (soll vorkommen), dann hat mein Sohn neugierig auf meinem Schoß gesessen und zugeguckt. Seine Neugier war so groß, daß ich ihn nur mit Gewalt hätte daran hindern können. Nach einiger Zeit fing er dann an, selbst die Tastatur zu bearbeiten und meine Aktivitäten zu imitieren z. B. Konsole öffnen und irgendwelchen Nonsens reinzutippen + Enter. Um größeren Schaden von meinem Daten abzuwenden, habe ich ihm denn ein eigenes Login gemacht. Somit hat er sich schon mit 2 Jahren selbst eingeloggt und hatte einen großen Spaß daran, MP3´s abzuspielen etc. (definitiv nur in meiner Anwesenheit zeitlich begrenzt)

Was mich etwas schockiert hat, ist folgendes: 

Aus verständlichen Gründen wollte ich verhindern, daß er so Sachen wie Doom3 starten kann und habe mir gedacht, es reicht einfach den betreffenden Eintrag aus dem K-Menü zu nehmen. Mein Sohn hat jedoch zu meiner Überraschung eine Konsole geöffnet und mit Hilfe der Befehlshistorie das Spiel gestartet, weil er einmal gesehen hatte, wie ich das gemacht habe. Dannach war mir klar, daß ich ihm die Gruppe "games" entziehen mußte. Offenssichtlich habe ich die Intelligenz eines 2,5 jähringen unterschätzt.

BTW: Er ist nach wie vor nur gelegentlich und unter Aufsicht am Rechner. 

Seine Web Highlights sind: 

www.wdrmaus.de

Käptn Blaubär (weiss die URL nicht, aber er weiß es  :Wink: 

-Erdie

----------

## misterjack

nutze Windows nur für:

- einige Spiele, die es nicht nativ unter Linux gibt oder nur unzureichend unter cedega/wine laufen.

- DMT

Aber an dem Zeitpunkt das letzte Mal Windows gebootet zu haben, kann ich mich kaum erinnern  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Was mich bei Windows gehalten hat war Counter-Strike, aber durch Steam ist dass fuer mich uninteressant geworden. Als ich mir noch ein IBM-ThinkPad angeschafft habe, ist Gentoo zu meinem Hauptsystem* geworden:

CPU & Mainboard

S-ATA

PCI-Express

USB 2.0

LAN 1000 MBit

WLAN 54 Mbit

Suspend (S3)

OpenGL

Das funktioniert alles einwandfrei, mit einem komplett freien System. Und ich habe in der Shell als auch auf dem Desktop alles was ich will. Ich vermisse nichts, es muss nichts, es kann jedoch was geandert werden (ich will ja nicht dass irgendwann so ein Konservativer Sack aus mir herausbricht, wie in Alien *gg*). Und da Quake3 inzwischen sogar unter GPL steht, kann mir nicht mal mehr Richard Stallman ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden. Gut, bei ID-Spielen geht das auch so nicht  :Very Happy: 

Freilich gibts Dinge die ich an Gentoo veraendern wuerde, ein Paketmanager in einer Hochsprache wie C/C++ waere eher mein Ding. Aber von der Performance spielt das sowieso kein Rolle, weil Portage von den ganzen kleinen Dateichen ausgebremst wird. Bindet ESELECT inzwischen den GCC ein, oder tut er das nur bei mir nicht, weil ich sowieso nur eine GCC-Version installiert habe?

*Auf dem Desktop/Printserver laueft noch Debian, weil mir Gentoo da keine Vorteile bringt.

----------

## hoschi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> nutze Windows nur für:
> 
> - einige Spiele, die es nicht nativ unter Linux gibt oder nur unzureichend unter cedega/wine laufen.
> 
> - DMT
> ...

 

O_o

http://www.spida.net/projects/dmt-ux/

Scheint aber noch in der Entwicklung zu sein.

----------

## Treborius

die frage sollte eher lauten :

Warum benutzt ihr kein linux?

denn, mit ein bissl verstand lässt sich in gentoo alles veranstalten, was alle anderen distris auch können ...

----------

## moe

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> die frage sollte eher lauten :
> 
> Warum benutzt ihr kein linux?
> 
> denn, mit ein bissl verstand lässt sich in gentoo alles veranstalten, was alle anderen distris auch können ...

 

Sicher, aber es wäre ja auch interessant warum irgendjemand eine andere Distrie nutzt. Andersrum könnte man auch fragen, warum ihr kein SuSE benutzt, mit ein bissel Verstand kann man bestimmt auch unter SuSE alles machen was man unter Gentoo machen kann   :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> die frage sollte eher lauten :
> 
> Warum benutzt ihr kein linux?
> 
> denn, mit ein bissl verstand lässt sich in gentoo alles veranstalten, was alle anderen distris auch können ...

 

mit ein bissl Nachdenken würde man bemerken das Gentoo im Kontext der Frage (auch) als Synonym für Linux zu sehen ist/sein kann  :Wink: 

genauso war 'anderes OS' nicht gleichzusetzen mit Windows; es könnte z.B. auch folgendes Szenario sein:

"benutze einen Firewall-Cluster auf OpenBSD-Basis weil pf im Bereich failover und Co. ausgereifter und teils auch feature-reicher ist als iptables."

----------

## xraver

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   die frage sollte eher lauten :
> 
> Warum benutzt ihr kein linux?
> 
> denn, mit ein bissl verstand lässt sich in gentoo alles veranstalten, was alle anderen distris auch können ... 
> ...

 

Mit "biegen und brechen" kann man auch sonst alles in anderen distributionen machen. Unter gentoo kann man neue Features IMHO leichter und schneller einbauen. Ich denk da nur an XGl...unter Gentoo wars fix eingerichtet. Ich wette unter anderen Distries hätt ich das kotzen bekommen.

Ich nutz Gentoo/Linux für fast jeden kram der mir so in den Sinn kommt.

Leider gibt es grosse abzüge was den Audio-Bereich betrifft. Reason, Ableton Live und und.

Reason kann ich zwar unter wine starten ...aber der File-Dialog geht nicht und somit das Programm unbrauchbar. Aber Synthesizer laufen schonmal. Das nächste grosse leiden sind Games - und die spiele ich nun mal gerne. cedega ist rotze - nativ sollen se laufen. Was nützt mir wenn ich battlefield2 über cedega starten kann, aber es praktisch unspielbar ist weill punkbuster nen problem hatt. Entweder laufen die Spiel nativ unter Linux oder wandern auf die Windows-Platte.

Kleine Storry;

Hab mal ne Lösung für Windows gesucht um audio über LAN zu verwenden (als treiber) ...in echtzeit. Ausser ein par möglichkeiten mp3 zu streamen gabs da nichts brauchbares. Netzwerkarten die Audio über IP unterstützen gibt es ja, aber zu teuer. Unter Linux hingegen könnte ich jack-audio benutzen welches imho netzwerkfähig ist. Nur leider fehlen mir wiederum die Anwendungen.

----------

## Jtb

derzeit benutze ich Gentoo nur auf meinem Server (Web, DBMS, Mail + extras)..

Auf meinem Notebook brauche ich jederzeit VPN-Zugang in die Firma (pptp), Outlook für Firmenmails, Visual Studio für die Entwicklung..

Aber bei mir ist das immer zyklisch - mal ein Jahr Linux als Default-Boot, mal Windows  :Wink: 

Und auf meinem Gaming-Rechner ist nur Windows - ich muss wohl kaum argumentieren warum..

----------

## Earthwings

Ich benutze Gentoo seit mehr als einem halben Jahr gar nicht mehr.

- Portage war anfangs der Grund, bei Gentoo zu bleiben (>2 Jahre), mittlerweile ist es zu langsam und kommt mit dem großen Portage Tree nicht mehr zurecht

- Das ewige Kompilieren und Konfigurieren nervt

- Es gibt zu wenig Entwickler für zu viele halbgare Projekte, zu viele interne Streitereien und irgendwie keine Richtung, in die sich das Projekt Gentoo weiterentwickelt.

Auf nem privaten Server wäre es noch ne Überlegung wert.

----------

## think4urs11

speziell der letzte Punkt gibt mir auch zu denken.

Es ist zwar Bewegung an allen Ecken und z.B. Christel+Team brennen ein Feuerwerk an Ideen ab mit adopt-a-dev und den user reps usw., aber die Einheitlichkeit der Bewegung vermisse ich irgendwie auch.

Von den Streitereien hinter den Kulissen bekomme ich nicht so sehr viel mit aber wer zwischen den Zeilen liest ...

Aber was Portage angeht wage ich trotzdem zu widersprechen - ein Sync auf einem halbwegs frischen Dateisystem läuft in  <=3 Minuten durch (dank v2.1), das ist imho schon in Ordnung bei der Größe.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Aber was Portage angeht wage ich trotzdem zu widersprechen - ein Sync auf einem halbwegs frischen Dateisystem läuft in  <=3 Minuten durch (dank v2.1), das ist imho schon in Ordnung bei der Größe.

 Mein letzter Kontakt mit Portage war noch eine 2.0er Version, die sogar für ein emerge --help ewig gebraucht hat, ganz zu schweigen von Operationen, die den Portage Tree durchsuchten.

----------

## misterjack

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Mein letzter Kontakt mit Portage war noch eine 2.0er Version, die sogar für ein emerge --help ewig gebraucht hat, ganz zu schweigen von Operationen, die den Portage Tree durchsuchten.

 

emerge --help dauert hier ca 1,5s. Für einen Androiden wäre das eine halbe Ewigkeit  :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

Portage 2.1 war das brennenste Problem im letzten ~1Jahr, vor den v2.1(betas) waren Zeiten von 30+ Minuten auf etwas kleineren PC Standard und damit auf deutsch erbärmlich.

Ein anderes Problemchen das mich etwas gestört hat war das 'Herumgebastel' am baselayout und den damit verbundenen Änderungen am Konfigformat. Für sich alleine genommen kein großer Beinbruch aber lästig. Analoges die Änderung am apache - ich habe immer noch eine Maschine nicht umgestellt mangels Zeit und allmählich wird eine Neuinstallation sinnvoller; incl. Mysql 4->4.1, Cactiupgrade das wohl auch nicht ganz leicht wird etc.

Da zeigt sich denke ich auch der Dev-Mangel, es zwingt dazu sehr regelmäßig mit upzugraden weil man sonst vor einem praktisch nicht mehr sauber/einigermaßen problemfrei updatefähigem System steht.

----------

## Carlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Mein letzter Kontakt mit Portage war noch eine 2.0er Version, die sogar für ein emerge --help ewig gebraucht hat, ganz zu schweigen von Operationen, die den Portage Tree durchsuchten.

 

Du solltest erneut Kontakt aufnehmen. Sets, Use- und Slot-Abhängigkeiten gibt's leider noch immer nicht, aber Portage ist deutlich verbessert worden; Was sowohl für 2.0.x zu 2.1, als auch von 2.1 zu 2.1.1 gilt.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Mein letzter Kontakt mit Portage war noch eine 2.0er Version, die sogar für ein emerge --help ewig gebraucht hat, ganz zu schweigen von Operationen, die den Portage Tree durchsuchten. 
> 
> Du solltest erneut Kontakt aufnehmen. Sets, Use- und Slot-Abhängigkeiten gibt's leider noch immer nicht, aber Portage ist deutlich verbessert worden; Was sowohl für 2.0.x zu 2.1, als auch von 2.1 zu 2.1.1 gilt.

 

Momentan ist Gentoo vom Konzept her uninteressant für mich, da ich nicht die Zeit für Kompilieren und Konfiguration habe. Eventuell ändert sich das ja während der Diplomarbeit, mal sehen.

----------

## Erdie

Nachdem ich vorher zuviel offtopic abgelassen habe, jetzt mal was zu Thema. 

Meine Freundin hat Gentoo auf ihem Recher, sie kommt damit klar und überläßt mit den Administration. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich das nicht mehr machen, denn der Aufwand ist einfach zu groß. Ja, es stimmt, daß man aktuell ist mit Gentoo, nur ist man zur permantenten Pflege des Systems verdammt und jedes Update birgt Risiken, plötzlich kann gar nichts mehr funktionieren und man muß erstmal ein Stündchen Analyse, Forumsrecherche und Konfiguration einlegen, damit es wieder funktioniert.

Andererseits  sind diese Probleme auf hausgemacht, weil man dazu neigt, immer up to date sein zu wollen. Wenn man zu lange wartet, bekommt man Probleme mit dem Upgrade.

Trotzdem ist das System für einen wirklich! produktiven Server ungeeignet, die Upgraderisiken sind einfach zu groß. Und ich weiß, was produktive Server sein, ich arbeite seit 10 Jahren in der ERP - Branche Softwareentwicklung. Der Firmenname hat übrigens 3 Buchstaben, na dann ratet mal ..

-Erdie

----------

## Earthwings

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Trotzdem ist das System für einen wirklich! produktiven Server ungeeignet, die Upgraderisiken sind einfach zu groß. Und ich weiß, was produktive Server sein, ich arbeite seit 10 Jahren in der ERP - Branche Softwareentwicklung. Der Firmenname hat übrigens 3 Buchstaben, na dann ratet mal ..

 

Immerhin wohnst Du in Heidelberg, dort soll es ja schön sein   :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Immerhin wohnst Du in Heidelberg, dort soll es ja schön sein  

 

Stimmt, man sollte immer positiv denken ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

-Erdie

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Ubuntu auf meinem Notebook weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr hatte Stunden um Stunden an Energiesparmanagement, FN-Tasten usw. rumzudoktorn. Es ging unter Gentoo immer nur zu 90% und ich hatte genug Zeit verbastelt. Ubuntu ging alles out of the Box. Manchmal isses ein bissi starr, aber zum basteln bleibt ja der Desktop.  :Smile: 

Windows benutze ich wenn überhaupt nur noch wegen VPN Clients von Kunden und um kuriose mixed mode cd's oder Lightscribe zu brennen. (So einmal alle 4 monate).

----------

## himpierre

Cubase SX, Native Instruments usw. Gibt nichts vergleichbares unter Linux.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Der Firmenname hat übrigens 3 Buchstaben, na dann ratet mal ..

 [komplett OT] Dir ist schon klar das du durch deine intelligente Art damit mein liebevoll über ein paar Jahre gepflegtes Feindbild mindestens teilweise untergräbst?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## spirou

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Cubase SX, Native Instruments usw. Gibt nichts vergleichbares unter Linux.

 

dito. Nicht im entferntesten was vergleichbares.

----------

## Erdie

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Der Firmenname hat übrigens 3 Buchstaben, na dann ratet mal .. [komplett OT] Dir ist schon klar das du durch deine intelligente Art damit mein liebevoll über ein paar Jahre gepflegtes Feindbild mindestens teilweise untergräbst?  

 

danke für die Blumen   :Very Happy: 

Von irgendetwas muß man ja leben, insbesondere wenn die Mieten 2,5 mal so hoch sind wie in meiner Heimat Niedersachsen.   :Embarassed: 

Ebenfalls OT: Wenn ich ständig heute in den Medien höre, wir hätten in Deutschland bein Akademikerproblem (zuwenig davon) und ich dann an meine Zeit um 1996 zurückdenke, wo ich mich als frischgebackener Physiker ein Jahr lang vergeblich beworben habe, dann frage ich mich manchmal, wer hier eigentlich wen verar***t hat. Als ich studiert habe, kannte ich die drei Buchstaben noch gar nicht   :Wink: 

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## hoschi

Am Arbeitsmarkt ist es doch immer so, dass man erst recht nicht das studieren sollte was angeblich gefragt ist. Bis man fertig ist, hat sich die Situation sowieso schon wieder gedreht.

----------

## hae

Ich denke was Windows nach vorn gebracht hat sind, na eben die Windows oder anders gesagt:

-Fenster und Schriften werden in Windows seit der allerersten Version 3.0 kristallklar und messerscharf (pixelgenau) angezeigt.

Dies ist in Linux nicht der Fall, Schriften sind teils nicht so klar an den Kanten, Symbole in Fenstern und auf Browsern sind übergross

und wollen irgendwie nicht so recht zur Bildschirmauflösung passen. 

(Ja mein Gentoo ist absolut auf dem neuesten Stand, es funzt alles prima, aber es ist eben trotzdem so)

-Für mich als Entwickler spielen auch die Entwicklungswerkzeuge eine grosse Rolle

Microsofts Visualstudio 2005 ist einfach absolut ungeschlagen. Schade dass es nichts vergleichbares für Linux gibt.

Ich mache Projekte die in beiden Welten laufen müssen, also mach ich meinen Code (mit wxWidgets) in Visualstudio

und transferiere das ganze dann hin und wieder auf meine Gentookiste und bringe die kleinen Differenzen der beiden

Compiler in Anjuta zum passen. (Läuft dann unter Windows auch, GCC scheint ein bisschen restriktiver zu sein)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe mein Gentoo, es ist wirklich die Perle der Linux Distris, aber solange ich lieber in

VS-2005 entwickle als in Anjuta brauche ich Windows.

Ansonsten gibts meines Erachtens keine Gründe für Windows. Office, Mail und das ganze Sammelsurium find ich in Linux

absolut prima.

Woran die Devs feilen müssen? Ganz klar und nur an X !!!!  Allesamt und es soll besser sein als in Windows. Die neuen XGL

Erweiterungen sind da glaub ich eine ganz gute Sache. 

Entscheidungsträger? Firmenrichtlinie? Nun, ich bestimme was vorgesetzt wird, aber meine Leute schreien wenn der Desktop

weniger schön ist als der den sie vorher hatten und schreiende Leute sind schlecht fürs Geschäft.

Also, wollt ihr Marktanteile, Verbreitung, was immer, dann LASST DAS DING ENDLICH SEXY AUSSEHEN !!!! Der Rest passt ja

schon fast alles.

----------

## misterjack

 *hae wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Fenster und Schriften werden in Windows seit der allerersten Version 3.0 kristallklar und messerscharf (pixelgenau) angezeigt.
> 
> Dies ist in Linux nicht der Fall, Schriften sind teils nicht so klar an den Kanten, Symbole in Fenstern und auf Browsern sind übergross
> ...

 

defintiv Pebcak, an keiner Linux-Kiste konnte ich das bis jetzt nachvollziehen

----------

## xraver

 *hae wrote:*   

> Ich denke was Windows nach vorn gebracht hat sind, na eben die Windows oder anders gesagt:
> 
> -Fenster und Schriften werden in Windows seit der allerersten Version 3.0 kristallklar und messerscharf (pixelgenau) angezeigt.
> 
> Dies ist in Linux nicht der Fall, Schriften sind teils nicht so klar an den Kanten, Symbole in Fenstern und auf Browsern sind übergross
> ...

 

Hab mich auch früher ein wenig geärgert das die Schriften immer unter Windows besser aussahen als unter Linux. aber mit ein par eingriffen sihts auch unter Linux auch gut aus. Und seidem ich letztes in einem Tuturial auf de.gentoo-wiki.com rungestöbert habe schauts auf meinen Laptop jetzt besser aus als unter WindowsXP. Was den Brwoser bestrifft, kann ich nicht nachvolziehen. Meiner Meinung nach eine Einstellungsfrage.

 *hae wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Woran die Devs feilen müssen? Ganz klar und nur an X !!!!  Allesamt und es soll besser sein als in Windows. Die neuen XGL
> 
> Erweiterungen sind da glaub ich eine ganz gute Sache. 
> ...

 

Also den Desktop kann ich mir schon immer sexy anpassen. Als ich letztens einigen Kumpels mal den XGL-Desktop gezeigt haben schrieben Windows Dau´s das sie unbedingt Linux haben wollen. Den fanden sie richtig sexy  :Wink: .

Musst erst vor ein par Stunden bei jemand windows neu installen weill nen haufen Programm die fürs Theme und anderen bunten schick*schnack verantwortlich sind die ganze Installation zerschossen haben. Da wollt sich ein Windows-User seinen Rechner sexy einrichten und danach lief die Kiste gar net mehr so rund.

zumal nen sexy desktop NICHT gleich nen sexy rechner bedeutet  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Nutze es nur als Server, als Desktop weit aus weniger, da viele doch unter Windows besser läuft, wie z.B Spiele

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Hab mich auch früher ein wenig geärgert das die Schriften immer unter Windows besser aussahen als unter Linux.

 

Ich vermute, dass es sich hierbei um ein Problem der Vergangenheit handelt. Zumindest hatte ich nie Probleme mit hässlichen Schriften, es sah eigentlich von Anfang gut aus (und z.B. sehen die Schriften in OpenOffice unter Linux viel besser aus als in Word oder so, kA warum. Word hat wohl kein Antialias).

Nur neulich hatte ich mal das Problem, dass durch ein kde-update das Antialiasing in gtk-Anwendungen deaktiviert war. Zum Glück hat mir google gleich ne Lösung ausgespuckt.  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> Symbole in Fenstern und auf Browsern sind übergross 

 

Kommt wohl auf den Windowmanager an. Ich verwende als Desktop Umgebung ausschließlich kde und bin ein großer Fan davon, vorallem an Benutzerkomfort und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten kann da nix anderes mithalten und Windows schon gar nicht (allein schon wie man die Kontrolleiste Einrichten/Stylen/Anpassen kann und im Kontrollzentrum lässt sich auch ne Menge einstellen).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Und seidem ich letztes in einem Tuturial auf de.gentoo-wiki.com rungestöbert habe schauts auf meinen Laptop jetzt besser aus als unter WindowsXP.

 

Stimmt, das kann ich bestätigen. Die Schriften unter WinXP sind auf meinem Notebook teilweise auch etwas unregelmäßig: Manche Buchstaben sind dicker als andere, und das bei eigentlich gleicher Schriftart. Das Fonts-HOWTO bringt wirklich einiges.

Schade ist nur, dass die Schrift (und eigentlich nicht nur die) in einigen Motif-Anwendungen (Emacs  :Rolling Eyes:  ) dermaßen hässlich ist, aber vernünftige Toolkits (GTK 2 und QT) stellen die Schriften bestens dar. Ein Grund mehr dafür, dass Motif einen schnellen, aber trotzdem qualvollen Tod sterben sollte...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hae

He sagt mal kann mir mal einer sein Gentoo leihen?

Bin ich wirklich der Einzige hier im Forum der das Gefühl hat, das in meinem Avatar 

das untere Extras (Openoffice) abgekackt aussieht? das x ist in der Mitte irgendwie geschwollen,

das r geht so bei a und s war einer mit dem Radiergummi dran, DAS NERVT !!! Nur E ist perfekt.

Vom Icon wollen wir ja gar nicht reden.

Oben Winword 2003, in Extras stimmt jetzt einfach jeder Pixel oder sieht das einer anders?

Ja nörgelt nur an meiner Grafik, aber ich denke es kann weder an meinem Samsung 

Flatscreen mit 1920x1200 Pixel Auflösung, noch an meiner NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX liegen.

Also was nun, irgendwelche Vorschläge?

----------

## mrsteven

Schalte das Anti-Aliasing von OpenOffice ab. Du findest die entsprechende Option unter: Extras  :Arrow:  Optionen  :Arrow:  OpenOffice.org  :Arrow:  Ansicht  :Arrow:  Bildschirmschriftarten glätten

Leider benutzt OpenOffice anscheinend ein eigenes Anti-Aliasing-Verfahren, welches vor allem auf einem Flachbildschirm schlechtere Ergebnisse bringt, als das Verfahren, welches die Freetype-Bibliothek (welche normalerweise zum Rendern der Schriften verwendet wird) benutzt.

Alle KDE- und GTK-Programme schauen hier für meine Bedürfnisse ziemlich gut aus.

----------

## Roff

Photoshop (kein bock das durch wine zu prügeln)

Handyverwaltung

Für den Rest wird wehemend versucht linux zu verwenden, auch zum zocken alle paar wochen (Jagged Alliance 2 läuft gut mit cedega und ut2004 nativ  :Razz:  )

----------

## franzf

Ich hab bei mir aufm PC seit einiger Zeit kein Windows mehr. Ich habs nur zum zocken gebraucht (wie so viele hier), allerdings für ut2004, da das unter Linux bei mir etwas holprig lief (man merkt eigentlich nix, alles flüssig, nur Insta... Ich seh den Strahl durch den Gegner semmeln, aber der fallt net um  :Very Happy: ).

ABER: Ich hatte nur ein OEM-Win von meiner alten Siemens-Kiste, welches (zum Glück) jeglichen Key verweigerte, auch die vom Win-Service.

Nun hätte ich also brav weiterhin alle 30 Tage neu installieren dürfen, oder Win kaufen (für teures Geld).

Ich verwende also Windos nur bei Freunden, wenn ich mal wieder nen Herzinfark, gefolgt von Tobsuchrtsanfällen brauch  :Smile: 

Also eigentlich nie  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## b3cks

 *Roff wrote:*   

> Photoshop (kein bock das durch wine zu prügeln)

 

Je nachdem, wie professionell du Photoshop benutzt, wäre Pixel eventuell eine Alternative.

An Gimp kann ich mich z.B. absolut nicht gewöhnen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich nutze Windows für Spiele. Jedoch versuche ich auch hier immer mehr auf Gentoo umzusteigen. Zudem nutze ich Gentoo weil es das einzige System ist, wo ich wirklich ALLES bestimmen kann. Ich habe also keine Anwendungen auf meiner Kiste die ich nicht benötige oder von denen ich nichts weiß. 

MfG

Scup

----------

## deejay

Nutze wie schon gesagt Windows auch nur zum Spielen, oder halt für Anwendungen die unter Windows einfach besser laufen. 

Habe auch schon versucht, z.B. CS mit wine unter linux zu spielen, das funktioniert zwar, aber unter Windows funktioniert es immer noch besser. die Frames sind höher, der Sound ist besser, usw. Da ich aber selten Spiele, muss ich meinen Rechner mit Windows nicht unnötig quälen  :Wink: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Kess

Windows muss leider immer noch herhalten für 

Buchhaltung

Steuererklärung

Generierung von Windows-Hilfedateien

Für Buchhaltung und Steuererklärung scheint es einfach nix brauchbares für Kleinunternehmen zu geben. Und Wine kommt mir nicht auf die Kiste.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Kess wrote:*   

> Windows muss leider immer noch herhalten für 
> 
> Buchhaltung
> 
> Steuererklärung
> ...

 

Zum Thema Buchhaltung:

Ich schreibe gerade ein Programm mit dem ich schon meine Rechnungen erstellen kann. Ist in Java geschrieben und verwendet OpenOffice zur Generierung der Rechnungen aus einer Vorlage herraus. Klappt sehr gut..ist aber noch nicht Marktreif. Aber es ist was unterwegs  :Wink: 

----------

## Kess

Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang :)

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden...

----------

## b3cks

Privat nutze ich Gentoo für folgende Dinge nicht:Home-/Onlinebanking (StarMoney, obwohl die Software auch unter Wine laufen würde)

Bildbearbeitung (überwiegend Photoshop)Also nur Programme, welche es nur nativ unter Windows gibt und ich keine Lust auf (unsaubere) Wine-Frickelei habe und es zudem für diese Programme keinen annehmbaren Ersatz unter Linux gibt. Ansonsten habe ich für alles Ersatz gefunden und bin damit auch ganz zufrieden. Sollte sich für die Zukunft bei diesen Programmen keine Alternativlösung finden, wird wohl ein Windows-Server als Applikation-Server herhalten müssen (2x).  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Tja, ich benutze Gentoo nicht weill;

-ich keine Vieren und andere Schadprogramme sammeln kann

-ich keine ungewollten Abstürze produzieren kann

-mich nicht mit Treibern rumärgern kann

-es keine Raubkopien gibt

-ich auf Datenverlust stehe

-weill ich zu viel Geld habe und Vista kaufen möchte

-die neusten Feature unter anderen Systemen schneller zu haben sind

-es zu wenig Software gibt (systemsteuerung->software hatt mehr zu bieten)

....find bestimmt noch mehr  :Wink: .

----------

## franzf

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Tja, ich benutze Gentoo nicht weill;
> 
> -ich keine Vieren und andere Schadprogramme sammeln kann
> 
> -ich keine ungewollten Abstürze produzieren kann
> ...

 

Na, da würd ich sagen du hast irgendwo nen Wurm drin... In deiner Gentoo-Installation.

Ich kenne solche Probleme nicht.

Vllt. machst du einfach mal zu jedem der wichtigsten Punkte einen Thread auf, denn hier wird dir geholfen...

Nebenbei bemerkt:

Könnte es sein dass du

a) Dieses Frickelsystem über VM-Ware laufen hast?

b) direkt davon bootest?

Weil eigentlich hört sich das alles nach diesen Windows-Erzählungen an (kann ich nicht bestätigen, ist schon zu lange her...)

Grüße

Franz

// Edith

Außerdem: 

Du hast dich verirrt... Das hier ist der Thread den du suchst...

 :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich nutze Gentoo nicht zur Kommunikation mit meinem Handy, auch wenn ich das gerne würde. Unter Windows gibt es ein Supertool namens MyPhoneExplorer. Das ist ein Freeware-Programm, welches ohne Probleme per Kabel oder Bluetooth auf mein Sony Ericsson Handy zugreifen kann. Darüber kann ich mein Adressbuch verwalten aber auch neue Termine eintragen und bequem aufs Handy sychronisieren. Zusätzlich kann ich ganz einfach SMS verschicken oder vom Handy herunterladen.

Ein vergleichbares Tool wären die kmobiletools für die KDE. Leider können die nicht soviel wie MyPhoneExplorer und die Konfiguration von bluetooth mit dem ganzen rfcomm-Geraffel ist viel zu kompliziert für mich.

Zum Spielen nutze ich sowohl Gentoo als auch Windows.

So.. und jetzt genug geheult  :Smile: 

mondauge

PS: Ach ja.. ganz vergessen.. die Steuererklärung mach ich natürlich auch mit Windows.

----------

## b3cks

Ich weiß, dass dein Posting ironisch gemeint war. Dennoch (Spaß muss sein):

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Tja, ich benutze Gentoo nicht weill;
> 
> -ich keine Vieren und andere Schadprogramme sammeln kann

 

Kannst du schon, wird bloß meist nichts bringen. Sprich es gibt keinen Spaß-Faktor.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> -ich keine ungewollten Abstürze produzieren kann

 

Das ist meist echt schwer. Zumindest das ganze System zu killen. Geht bei anderen wirklich viel komfortabler, quasi per Mausklick.

 *Quote:*   

> -mich nicht mit Treibern rumärgern kann

 

Frag mal User mit einer ATi-Grafikkarte oder sonderbarer Hardware, sei es S-ATA-Platten, Cardreader, diverse Scanner, Drucker, etc.

Wer klever kauft, hat das Problem natürlich nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> -es keine Raubkopien gibt

 

Definitiv falsch!

 *Quote:*   

> -ich auf Datenverlust stehe

 

Kommt drauf an welches FS man benutzt und was man damit macht / wie man damit umgeht.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> -weill ich zu viel Geld habe und Vista kaufen möchte

 

Denn man to...   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> -die neusten Feature unter anderen Systemen schneller zu haben sind

 

Stimmt. Karl Klammer gibt es immer nocht nicht für Linux. Ich warte schon seit Jahren drauf!

Genauso wie nervige Bubble/Ballon-Popups, die einen mit irrelevanten Meldungen nerven.

 *Quote:*   

> -es zu wenig Software gibt (systemsteuerung->software hatt mehr zu bieten)

 

Für manche Bereiche trifft das sogar, leider, zu.

----------

## xraver

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na, da würd ich sagen du hast irgendwo nen Wurm drin... In deiner Gentoo-Installation.
> 
> 

 

Nö, hab ich nicht. Meine Gentoo-Installation läuft super.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vllt. machst du einfach mal zu jedem der wichtigsten Punkte einen Thread auf, denn hier wird dir geholfen...
> 
> 

 

Noch mehr OT? Ach ne....Aber ein "Bitte Windows löschen Thread" wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt:
> 
> Könnte es sein dass du
> ...

 

VM-Ware benutze ich nicht. Und das MS-Frickelsystem boote ich direkt - aus gründen die ich schon genannt habe.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weil eigentlich hört sich das alles nach diesen Windows-Erzählungen an (kann ich nicht bestätigen, ist schon zu lange her...)
> 
> 

 

Es sind Windows-Macken - die es unter Gentoo / Linux so nicht gibt.

...man, wollte mal lustig sein, aber mehr als verwirrung war nicht drin.

----------

## l3u

Paßt hier grad so schön dazu: Running Windows viruses with Wine

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ich weiß, dass dein Posting ironisch gemeint war. Dennoch (Spaß muss sein):
> 
> 

 

Das war es auch  :Wink: .

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   -mich nicht mit Treibern rumärgern kann 
> 
> Frag mal User mit einer ATi-Grafikkarte oder sonderbarer Hardware, sei es S-ATA-Platten, Cardreader, diverse Scanner, Drucker, etc.
> ...

 

Stimmt, aber das sehe ich das Problem eher bei ATI. Dafür läuft in meinen Laptop STATA, NVIDIA Gfx super.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   -es keine Raubkopien gibt 
> 
> Definitiv falsch!
> ...

 

Ok, stimmt. Aber hält sich in Grenzen. Hab in meiner Installation nur OS-Software - bis auf den NVIDIA treiber. Was wäre z.b eine gute Software für Linux die man raubkopieren müsste weill sie zu teuer ist?

Ich denk mal es werden nur Spezialanwendungen sein.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   -ich auf Datenverlust stehe 
> 
> Kommt drauf an welches FS man benutzt und was man damit macht / wie man damit umgeht.  
> ...

 

Ack, habs immer wieder bei reiser4 festellen müssen nur weill ich "state of the art" sein wollte. In den nächsten Jahren kommt mir kein reiser4 als fs auf die Platte.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   -weill ich zu viel Geld habe und Vista kaufen möchte 
> 
> Denn man to...  
> ...

 

Schon geil wie sie die Leute zwingen. DirectX10 z.b wird es nur für Vista geben. da werden die Zocker entweder tief in die Tasche greifen oder halt mal wieder raubkopieren.

----------

## franzf

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ok, stimmt. Aber hält sich in Grenzen. Hab in meiner Installation nur OS-Software - bis auf den NVIDIA treiber. Was wäre z.b eine gute Software für Linux die man raubkopieren müsste weill sie zu teuer ist?
> 
> Ich denk mal es werden nur Spezialanwendungen sein.

 

* Nero

* StarOffice

* Cedega

* QT ClosedSource Edition

* einiges mehr

Allerdings stellt sich für einen eingefleischten Linux-User gar nicht die Frage, ob das Zeugs genutzt wird:

* K3B

* OpenOffice

* spielen tu ich mit der Shell

* ClosedSource=  :Evil or Very Mad:  , QT hab ich als OSS

allerdings gings eh nur um die Möglichkeit nicht-Spezialanwendungen schwarzzukopieren.

 :Very Happy: 

Übrigens war mein vorheriger Post auch ironisch  :Sad:  Hats denn keiner gemerkt?

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

So früh am Tag schon so deprimiert  :Sad: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Karl Klammer gibt es immer nocht nicht für Linux. Ich warte schon seit Jahren drauf!

 

Jawohl, das brauche ich unbedingt... Dann wäre meine Konzentration völlig dahin...  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Paßt hier grad so schön dazu: Running Windows viruses with Wine

 

Es gibt Leute, die haben definitiv zu viel Zeit...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xraver

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Karl Klammer gibt es immer nocht nicht für Linux. Ich warte schon seit Jahren drauf! 
> 
> Jawohl, das brauche ich unbedingt... Dann wäre meine Konzentration völlig dahin... 
> 
> 

 

Vileicht gibt es ja irgentwann nen tux oder Bill der seinen Schädel immer gegen den Bildschirm schlägt. Ab bestern immer wenn ich Rechtschreibfehler reinhaue.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*   Karl Klammer gibt es immer nocht nicht für Linux. Ich warte schon seit Jahren drauf! 
> 
> Jawohl, das brauche ich unbedingt... Dann wäre meine Konzentration völlig dahin... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

LOL...

schnellere updates für cedega wären mir lieber  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ich habe hier doch noch irgendwo eine Office-CD rumliegen... Mit Wine kriegt man Karl Klammer doch sicher zum Laufen...  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ich habe hier doch noch irgendwo eine Office-CD rumliegen... Mit Wine kriegt man Karl Klammer doch sicher zum Laufen... 

 

Dann hast du ja eine Aufgabe für das Wochende. =) Aber eigentlich müsste das gehen. Afaik sind diese "Office-Assistenten" eine reine ActiveX-Komponente, die über eine .ocx eingebunden wird. Schließlich kann man die auch in WebSeiten, VB-Programmen und allem anderen, was ActiveX unterstützt, einbinden.

----------

## mrsteven

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Ich habe hier doch noch irgendwo eine Office-CD rumliegen... Mit Wine kriegt man Karl Klammer doch sicher zum Laufen...  
> 
> Dann hast du ja eine Aufgabe für das Wochende. =)

 

Nö, danke, hab genug zu tun...  :Cool:  Aber vielleicht geht da doch noch was...  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

M$ Freie Zone seit 1998 

Nächstes Jahr feiere ich 10 Jahre Linux pur  :Laughing: 

1994 hatte ich mal aus Spass das erste Linux aufgesetzt - Suse3. frag mich nicht  :Rolling Eyes: 

War aber für mich noch recht unbrauchbar... bis glaub RedHat 5.0

Ab Suse 6.0 bis 8.1 dann Mandrake Cooker bis 2005

seit ca 2 Jahren hab ich jetzt überall Gentoo drauf.

und heute hab ich mal angefangen (trojanerparanoja)  :Laughing:  ein hardened Gentoo aufzusetzen.

Was nur mit M$ funktioniert gibt's in meiner VirtualReality nicht

Naja ok ich zocke nicht.

----------

## Kess

Windows ist noch erforderlich für

- Buchhaltung

- Steuererklärung

- Test von OSS, die auch unter Windows laufen soll

- Generierung von Windowsspezifischen Builds

Greetz

 Kess

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hab noch ein altes Win 2000 aufm Rechner zum zocken ausschließlich für LAN-Parties. Allerdings kennt mein Windows mein Gateway nicht und kommt daher niemals ins Internet. An internetfähigen Spielen nutze ich nur native Linuxspiele wie UT2004, Quake 4 und Nexuiz.

Also nur für LAN-Parties und weil ich noch Win-Support für andere mache, da läuft sonst nichts mehr drauf, fast garkeine Dienste mehr, selbst Arbeitsstations-, Server- DNS-Dienste etc. sind abgeschaltet.

----------

## jkoerner

guckst du 

- Buchhaltung -> http://www.arcad.de/index.php

- Steuererklärung -> UStVA? z.B. taxbird aus Gentoo

- allgemeine Übersicht über Programme für Selbstständige -> http://www.isis-specials.de/linux/LinuxPortal/portal.php

WIN hat nur eine Partition der Kiste meiner Frau, für ihr Kartenspiel Bridge. Sonst hat sie DesktopBSD drauf.

Zu Beginn meiner Selbstständigkeit war ich geneigt Win einzusetzen, aber es ließ sich alles mit GNU/Lin realisieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> guckst du 
> 
> - Buchhaltung -> http://www.arcad.de/index.php
> 
> - Steuererklärung -> UStVA? z.B. taxbird aus Gentoo
> ...

 

Bridge?! Das muss es doch auch für Unix geben.

Ansonsten halt mal ein echtes Kartensipel nehmen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

[quote="Finswimmer"] *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Bridge?! Das muss es doch auch für Unix geben.
> 
> Ansonsten halt mal ein echtes Kartensipel nehmen 

 

Oder gleich unter WINE laufen lassen. Ist super einfach (siehe meinen Footer bez. Schuldknappe)  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## jkoerner

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Bridge?! Das muss es doch auch für Unix geben.
> 
> Ansonsten halt mal ein echtes Kartensipel nehmen

 

Gibt eins für KDE, das ist aber momentan nicht zum Arbeiten zu bewegen.

Echtes Kartenspiel? Hä, du hast wohl keine "bessere Hälfte"?! Die will außer dem wirklichen Spiel mit realen Menschen auch noch virtuell üben.

Wenn ich frickeln will programmier ich oder mache Gentoo-updates   :Rolling Eyes:  , aber ärgere mich nicht mit wine herum.

Momentan passt alles schon wie es ist, und ich werde nicht noch mehr zum Masochisten und fasse das laufende System meiner Frau an.

----------

## Max Steel

aber du musst immer mal wieder updates machen, sonst bekommst du mit der zeit probleme wenn du eine neue Software installieren musst, deren Version in deinem Tree nicht mehr zum runterladen gibt --> sync

die neue Version Pakete benöätigt die Abhängikeiten mit sich ziehen die sich blockieren.

Also musst du alle paar Wochen updates fahren.

----------

## blice

Ich bin seit 2004.3 Glücklicher Gentoo-Liebhaber, wenn man man mir einige Tage "femdgehen" verzeiht, sind das jetzt gute drei Jahre.

Windows zu behalten - um andere Rechner zu flicken ist unnötig. ich nehme meine Gentoo-LiveCD mit, die windowsCd haben die Opfer selber. Nach dem windowseigenenem "fixboot" und "fixmbr" kann man vieles weitere mit einigen Reboots und der GentooCD wiederherstellen.

Der einzige Grund warum ich noch Windows habe ist meine Videokamera.

Klar kann ich mit dvgrab die Dv-dateien vom band ziehen und erstellen - aber ein vernünftiges, leichtes und absturzfreies Schneiden ist bis Dato unter Linux noch nicht gelungen - bleibt also nur die Beigabe-CD der CAM "Ulead VS" .

Also kann man sagen, zu 99,9995% WinFrei.

----------

